# Hello



## moose9 (Aug 22, 2010)

Found my way here from another forum. I am a bug enthusiast like the rest of you. I don't currently have any mantids, but catch them occasionally in the summer from time to time. I didn't realize all the different types of mantids till I started browsing, fascinating creatures. I keep a small collection of tarantulas and breed and raise exotic feeder roaches. I look forward to reading more info on this forum about mantids.


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the Forum.

-Kevin


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome, I am glad were here too!


----------



## more_rayne (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey moose, I recognize that name. I've enjoyed your roach videos on youtube. Welcome.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.. I recognize the name =]


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## moose9 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone, I appreciate it.


----------

